# intel core i7 cpu kerne abschalten

## pieter_parker

habe eine intel core i7 2600 cpu

mit cpufreq kann ich die kerne zwischen 3701 und 1600 mhz takten

( ? sogar die virtuellen ht kerne kann ich takten, merkwuerdig )

das cpu kerne zwischen 1600 und 3701 mhz hat keinerlei auswirkung auf den stromverbrauch, das messgeraet das zwischen computernetzteil und steckdose haengt zeigt keinerlei veraenderung im stromverbrauch an

ist das normal?

mit welchem befehl oder welchem programm kann ich cpu kerne ein und ausschalten?

mit

echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu3/online

z.b. ist die cpu zwar weg, offline .. aber der stromverbrauch aendert sich dadurch auch nicht

----------

## doedel

Habe zwar keinen i7 und kann dir direkt helfen, würde aber spontan fragen, wie deine Kernel-Config für cpufreq aussieht.

Der passende Governor geladen um selbst den Takt anzugeben?

----------

## franzf

Der Prozessor kann eigentlich Power Gating, sollte also bei niedriger Last einzelne Kerne automatisch abschalten. Desweiteren hilft ein Verändern der Clock Speed recht wenig, wenn die Core-Voltage nicht reduziert wird - scheint bei dir nicht der Fall zu sein, sonst könntest du tatsächlich weniger Verbrauch messen können.

Ich würde auch darauf tippen, dass bei dir etwas an der Config nicht stimmt. Allerdings kann es auch an einer fehlerhaften Einstellung im BIOS liegen (oder an einem fehlerhaften BIOS...).

Den Gentoo Powermanagement Guide kennst du ja, oder?

Ach ja: Welche Geräte hängen vor dem Messgerät - nur das Netzteil oder auch der Monitor? Und wie viel Verbrauch misst du?

----------

## pieter_parker

hier erstmal saemtliche configfiles und einstellungen

```

gigabyte p67-ud4 b3 (f5 bios)

mb intelligent tweaker (m.i.t.)

  advanced frequency settings

    cpu clock ratio   [34x]

    advanced cpu features

      cpu clock ratio  [34x]

      internal cpu pll overvoltage [auto]

      real-time ratio chance in os  [disabled]

      intel turbo boost tech.  [auto]

      -turbo ratio (1-core)  38  [auto]

      -turbo ratio (2-core)  37  [auto]

      -turbo ratio (3-core)  36  [auto]

      -turbo ratio (4-core)  35  [auto]

      -core current limit (amp)  97  [auto]

      cpu multi threading  [enable]

      c3/c6 support  [enable]

      cpu thermal monitor  [auto]

      cpu eist function  [enable]

      bi-directional prochot  [enable]

    bclk/dmi/peg clock control  [disable]

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Aug 2011 12:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk hddtemp iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sql sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump active" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

grep ACPI /usr/src/linux/.config

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

```

grep APM /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_X86_APM_BOOT=y

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

```

```

powertop

PowerTOP 1.13   (C) 2007 - 2010 Intel Corporation 

Sammle Daten für 5 Sekunden 

Ihre CPU unterstützt folgende C-Status:C1 C2 C3 

Ihr BIOS meldet folgende C-Status:C1 C2 C3 

^C

```

```

cpufreq-info 

cpufrequtils 008: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2009

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an cpufreq@vger.kernel.org.

analysiere CPU 0:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 0

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.60 GHz - 3.70 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 3.70 GHz, 3.70 GHz, 3.60 GHz, 3.50 GHz, 3.40 GHz, 3.30 GHz, 3.20 GHz, 3.10 GHz, 3.00 GHz, 2.90 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 2.70 GHz, 2.60 GHz, 2.50 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.10 GHz, 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Regler: userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.60 GHz und 3.70 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.60 GHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 1:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 1

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.60 GHz - 3.70 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 3.70 GHz, 3.70 GHz, 3.60 GHz, 3.50 GHz, 3.40 GHz, 3.30 GHz, 3.20 GHz, 3.10 GHz, 3.00 GHz, 2.90 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 2.70 GHz, 2.60 GHz, 2.50 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.10 GHz, 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Regler: userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.60 GHz und 3.70 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.60 GHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 2:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 2

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.60 GHz - 3.70 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 3.70 GHz, 3.70 GHz, 3.60 GHz, 3.50 GHz, 3.40 GHz, 3.30 GHz, 3.20 GHz, 3.10 GHz, 3.00 GHz, 2.90 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 2.70 GHz, 2.60 GHz, 2.50 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.10 GHz, 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Regler: userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.60 GHz und 3.70 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.60 GHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 3:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 3

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.60 GHz - 3.70 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 3.70 GHz, 3.70 GHz, 3.60 GHz, 3.50 GHz, 3.40 GHz, 3.30 GHz, 3.20 GHz, 3.10 GHz, 3.00 GHz, 2.90 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 2.70 GHz, 2.60 GHz, 2.50 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.10 GHz, 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Regler: userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.60 GHz und 3.70 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.60 GHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 4:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 4

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.60 GHz - 3.70 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 3.70 GHz, 3.70 GHz, 3.60 GHz, 3.50 GHz, 3.40 GHz, 3.30 GHz, 3.20 GHz, 3.10 GHz, 3.00 GHz, 2.90 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 2.70 GHz, 2.60 GHz, 2.50 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.10 GHz, 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Regler: userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.60 GHz und 3.70 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.60 GHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 5:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 5

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.60 GHz - 3.70 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 3.70 GHz, 3.70 GHz, 3.60 GHz, 3.50 GHz, 3.40 GHz, 3.30 GHz, 3.20 GHz, 3.10 GHz, 3.00 GHz, 2.90 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 2.70 GHz, 2.60 GHz, 2.50 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.10 GHz, 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Regler: userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.60 GHz und 3.70 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.60 GHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 6:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 6

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.60 GHz - 3.70 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 3.70 GHz, 3.70 GHz, 3.60 GHz, 3.50 GHz, 3.40 GHz, 3.30 GHz, 3.20 GHz, 3.10 GHz, 3.00 GHz, 2.90 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 2.70 GHz, 2.60 GHz, 2.50 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.10 GHz, 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Regler: userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.60 GHz und 3.70 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.60 GHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 7:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 7

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.60 GHz - 3.70 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 3.70 GHz, 3.70 GHz, 3.60 GHz, 3.50 GHz, 3.40 GHz, 3.30 GHz, 3.20 GHz, 3.10 GHz, 3.00 GHz, 2.90 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 2.70 GHz, 2.60 GHz, 2.50 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.10 GHz, 1.60 GHz

  mögliche Regler: userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.60 GHz und 3.70 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 1.60 GHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

```

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1600.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6819.54

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1600.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6819.62

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1600.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6819.61

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1600.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 6

initial apicid  : 6

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6819.61

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 4

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1600.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6819.61

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 5

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1600.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6819.61

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 6

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1600.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 5

initial apicid  : 5

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6819.61

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 7

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 42

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1600.000

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 8

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 7

initial apicid  : 7

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6819.62

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

```

cat /etc/cpufreqd.conf 

# this is a comment

# see CPUFREQD.CONF(5) manpage for a complete reference

[General]

pidfile=/var/run/cpufreqd.pid

poll_interval=2

verbosity=4

#enable_remote=1

#remote_group=root

[/General]

#[acpi]

#acpid_socket=/var/run/acpid.socket

#[/acpi]

#[nforce2_atxp1]

#vcore_path=/some/path

#vcore_default=1500

#[/nforce2_atxp1]

#[sensors_plugin]

#sensors_conf=/some/file

#[/sensors_plugin]

[Profile]

name=On Demand High

minfreq=40%

maxfreq=100%

policy=ondemand

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=On Demand Low

minfreq=20%

maxfreq=80%

policy=ondemand

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=Performance High

minfreq=100%

maxfreq=100%

policy=performance

#exec_post=echo 8 > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=Performance Low

minfreq=80%

maxfreq=80%

policy=performance

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=Powersave High

minfreq=70%

maxfreq=70%

policy=powersave

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=Powersave Low

minfreq=30%

maxfreq=30%

policy=powersave

[/Profile]

#[Profile]

#name=Conservative High

#minfreq=33%

#maxfreq=100%

#policy=conservative

#[/Profile]

#

#[Profile]

#name=Conservative Low

#minfreq=0%

#maxfreq=66%

#policy=conservative

#[/Profile]

##

# Basic states

##

# when AC use performance mode

[Rule]

name=AC Rule

ac=on                    # (on/off)

profile=Performance High

[/Rule]

 

# conservative mode when not AC

[Rule]

name=AC Off - Low Battery

ac=off                   # (on/off)

battery_interval=0-30

#exec_post=echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness

profile=Powersave Low

[/Rule]

# conservative mode when not AC

[Rule]

name=AC Off - Medium Battery

ac=off                   # (on/off)

battery_interval=30-70

#exec_post=echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness

profile=On Demand Low

[/Rule]

# stay in performance mode for the first minutes

[Rule]

name=AC Off - High Power

ac=off                   # (on/off)

battery_interval=70-100

#exec_post=echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness

profile=On Demand High

[/Rule]

##

# Special Rules

##

# CPU Too hot!

[Rule]

name=CPU Too Hot

acpi_temperature=55-100

cpu_interval=50-100

profile=Performance Low

[/Rule]

# use performance mode if I'm watching a movie

# I don't care for batteries! 

# But don't heat too much.

[Rule]

name=Movie Watcher

programs=xine,mplayer,gmplayer

battery_interval=0-100

acpi_temperature=0-60

profile=Performance High

[/Rule]

```

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              10492152  40 

```

```

rc-update show

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit | boot                         

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth0 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default 

```

----------

## pieter_parker

dmesg ausgabe teil 1

```

dmesg

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 (root@desktop) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.3, pie-0.4.5) ) #7 SMP Fri Aug 26 10:23:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cf7a0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cf7a0000 - 00000000cf7a3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cf7a3000 - 00000000cf7e0000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cf7e0000 - 00000000cf800000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f4000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 000000042f800000 (usable)

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P67A-UD4-B3/P67A-UD4-B3, BIOS F5 07/22/2011

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x42f800 max_arch_pfn = 0x1000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CCFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   CD000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-through

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0E0000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 0D0000000 mask FF0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 100000000 mask F00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   4 base 200000000 mask E00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   5 base 300000000 mask F00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   6 base 400000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   7 base 430000000 mask FF0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   8 disabled

[    0.000000]   9 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 00000000d0000000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00f5bd0] f5bd0

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01e00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000037bfe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000200000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000200000 - 0037a00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037a00000 - 0037bfe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 37bfe000 @ 1dfb000-1e00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f7370 00014 (v00 GBT   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT cf7a3040 00054 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP cf7a3100 00074 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT cf7a31c0 0475B (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 00001000 MSFT 04000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS cf7a0000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: MSDM cf7a7a80 00055 (v03 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET cf7a7b40 00038 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 00000098)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG cf7a7bc0 0003C (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASPT cf7a7c00 00034 (v07 GBT    PerfTune 312E3042 UTBG 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSPT cf7a7c40 0239C (v01 GBT    SsptHead 312E3042 UTBG 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: EUDS cf7a9fe0 000C0 (v01 GBT             00000000      00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MATS cf7aa0a0 00034 (v01 GBT             00000000      00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TAMG cf7aa100 00A72 (v01 GBT    GBT   B0 5455312E BG?? 53450101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC cf7a7980 000BC (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT cf7aab80 0391C (v01  INTEL PPM RCM  80000001 INTL 20061109)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MATS cf7ae4c0 0A929 (v01        MATS RCM 80000001 INTL 20061109)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 16252MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 891MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 37bfe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 37bfe000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00037bfe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x00037bfe -> 0x0042f800

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009d

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000cf7a0

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x0042f800

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 4189997

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c17ad0c0, node_mem_map ef60d200

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3949 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1752 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 222502 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 32505 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 3929257 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x05] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x06] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x07] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009d000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at cf800000 (gap: cf800000:24800000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 12 pages/cpu @ef200000 s26816 r0 d22336 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s26816 r0 d22336 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4155708

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2    rootfstype=ext4    vga=0x361

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] xsave/xrstor: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00037bfe:0042f800)

[    0.000000] Memory: 16612428k/17555456k available (5297k kernel code, 147560k reserved, 2608k data, 456k init, 15847048k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xffc00000 - 0xffe00000   (2048 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf83fe000 - 0xffbfe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf7bfe000   ( 891 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc17b9000 - 0xc182b000   ( 456 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc152c627 - 0xc17b86c0   (2608 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc152c627   (5297 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:744 16

[    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=eec0a000 soft=eec0c000

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.001000] Detected 3409.770 MHz processor.

[    0.000001] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6819.54 BogoMIPS (lpj=3409770)

[    0.000006] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000019] Security Framework initialized

[    0.000022] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.000027] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.000034] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.000103] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.000106] ns_cgroup deprecated: consider using the 'clone_children' flag without the ns_cgroup.

[    0.000110] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000114] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.000130] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000132] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000136] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.000145] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.000150] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.000568] ACPI: Core revision 20110112

[    0.009879] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.010206] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.020199] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz stepping 07

[    0.121269] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, generic architected perfmon, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.121274] ... version:                3

[    0.121276] ... bit width:              48

[    0.121278] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.121279] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.121281] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.121283] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.121285] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.121368] CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=eec98000 soft=eec9a000

[    0.121370] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

[    0.131755] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.212315] CPU 2 irqstacks, hard=eeca4000 soft=eeca6000

[    0.212320]  #2

[    0.222656] Initializing CPU#2

[    0.303162] CPU 3 irqstacks, hard=eecb0000 soft=eecb2000

[    0.303166]  #3

[    0.318752] Initializing CPU#3

[    0.398086] CPU 4 irqstacks, hard=eecbc000 soft=eecbe000

[    0.398090]  #4

[    0.408445] Initializing CPU#4

[    0.488985] CPU 5 irqstacks, hard=eecdc000 soft=eecde000

[    0.488989]  #5

[    0.499325] Initializing CPU#5

[    0.579932] CPU 6 irqstacks, hard=eecf0000 soft=eecf2000

[    0.579936]  #6

[    0.590272] Initializing CPU#6

[    0.670780] CPU 7 irqstacks, hard=eecfc000 soft=eecfe000

[    0.670784]  #7 Ok.

[    0.681121] Initializing CPU#7

[    0.761690] Brought up 8 CPUs

[    0.761695] Total of 8 processors activated (54556.85 BogoMIPS).

[    0.765106] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 7108 bytes left

[    0.765265] Time: 10:48:59  Date: 08/26/11

[    0.765290] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.765445] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.765504] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff] (base 0xf4000000)

[    0.765508] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.765511] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.765513] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.769344] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.769892] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.791848] ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [TAMG] - 0xCC, should be 0xCB (20110112/tbutils-314)

[    0.792486] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.792492] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.792503] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.795404] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.795408] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.795442] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3f])

[    0.795511] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.795514] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.795517] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.795520] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.795523] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.795532] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0100] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.795554] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0101] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.795573] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.795575] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.795610] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1c3a] type 0 class 0x000780

[    0.795630] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbfff000-0xfbfff00f 64bit]

[    0.795685] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.795688] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

[    0.795715] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1c2d] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.795733] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbffe000-0xfbffe3ff]

[    0.795799] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.795802] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

[    0.795821] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1c20] type 0 class 0x000403

[    0.795834] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbff4000-0xfbff7fff 64bit]

[    0.795882] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.795884] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.795899] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1c10] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.795955] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.795957] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.795977] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:244e] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.796033] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.796035] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.796053] pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:1c18] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.796109] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.796112] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

[    0.796129] pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:1c1a] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.796185] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.796188] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

[    0.796205] pci 0000:00:1c.6: [8086:1c1c] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.796261] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.796263] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# disabled

[    0.796281] pci 0000:00:1c.7: [8086:1c1e] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.796337] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.796340] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# disabled

[    0.796362] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1c26] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.796381] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbffd000-0xfbffd3ff]

[    0.796446] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.796450] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

[    0.796469] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1c46] type 0 class 0x000601

[    0.796574] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1c02] type 0 class 0x000106

[    0.796590] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xff00-0xff07]

[    0.796596] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xfe00-0xfe03]

[    0.796603] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xfd00-0xfd07]

[    0.796609] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xfc00-0xfc03]

[    0.796615] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xfb00-0xfb1f]

[    0.796622] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xfbffc000-0xfbffc7ff]

[    0.796649] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.796652] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.796665] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1c22] type 0 class 0x000c05

[    0.796677] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xfbffb000-0xfbffb0ff 64bit]

[    0.796696] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0500-0x051f]

[    0.796737] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0a65] type 0 class 0x000300

[    0.796745] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9000000-0xf9ffffff]

[    0.796752] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.796760] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xee000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.796766] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xef00-0xef7f]

[    0.796771] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    0.796802] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0be3] type 0 class 0x000403

[    0.796809] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfaffc000-0xfaffffff]

[    0.798581] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.798587] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.798591] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf9000000-0xfaffffff]

[    0.798595] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.798648] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.798656] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.798661] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.798669] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.798743] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1283:8892] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.798868] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.798869] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.798875] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.798897] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.798902] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.798905] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.798910] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.798911] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.798913] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.798914] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.798916] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.798917] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799066] pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799078] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.799084] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.799095] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.799096] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799097] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799099] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799100] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799102] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799103] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799104] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799105] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799107] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.799180] pci 0000:05:00.0: [1033:0194] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.799204] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbdfe000-0xfbdfffff 64bit]

[    0.799305] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.799309] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.800581] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.800588] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.800593] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

[    0.800600] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.800680] pci 0000:06:00.0: [1033:0194] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.800715] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbcfe000-0xfbcfffff 64bit]

[    0.800815] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.800819] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.802578] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

[    0.802585] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.802590] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbcfffff]

[    0.802598] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.802672] pci 0000:07:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 0 class 0x000200

[    0.802701] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xde00-0xdeff]

[    0.802733] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xfbbff000-0xfbbfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.802753] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xfbbf8000-0xfbbfbfff 64bit pref]

[    0.802809] pci 0000:07:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.802810] pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.802815] pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.804577] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

[    0.804584] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.804589] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.804596] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xfbb00000-0xfbbfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.804668] pci 0000:08:00.0: [1b4b:9128] type 0 class 0x000106

[    0.804695] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xcf00-0xcf07]

[    0.804706] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 14: [io  0xce00-0xce03]

[    0.804717] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xcd00-0xcd07]

[    0.804729] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 1c: [io  0xcc00-0xcc03]

[    0.804740] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xcb00-0xcb0f]

[    0.804752] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 24: [mem 0xfbeff000-0xfbeff7ff]

[    0.804764] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.804796] pci 0000:08:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.804800] pci 0000:08:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.806571] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08]

[    0.806579] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.806584] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

[    0.806591] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.806627] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

```

Last edited by pieter_parker on Fri Aug 26, 2011 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pieter_parker

dmesg ausgabe teil 2

```

[    0.806631] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.806797] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0._PRT]

[    0.806821] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.806845] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

[    0.806867] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

[    0.806889] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

[    0.806910] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX6._PRT]

[    0.806932] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX7._PRT]

[    0.806965]  pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

[    0.811555] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

[    0.811583] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.811611] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.811638] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.811664] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.811691] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.811718] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.811744] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.811812] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.811817] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.811890] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.811939] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.812029] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.812049] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.812071] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.812184] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

[    0.812186] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.812188] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.812251] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009dc00 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.812253] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000cf7a0000 - 00000000cfffffff 

[    0.812256] reserve RAM buffer: 000000042f800000 - 000000042fffffff 

[    0.812394] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.812546] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.812549] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.812551] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.812562] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.812613] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.812619] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.814633] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.814651] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #5

[    0.814652] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1

[    0.815550] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

[    0.815589] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #2

[    0.815590] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #6

[    0.815599] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #4

[    0.815611] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #3

[    0.815632] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #7

[    0.817833] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.817841] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.817883] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-3f]

[    0.817885] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.817886] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.817887] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.817889] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.817890] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.817891] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.817929] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.817974] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

[    0.817975] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

[    0.817976] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

[    0.817977] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

[    0.817978] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

[    0.817979] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0074-0x007f]

[    0.817980] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0091-0x0093]

[    0.817981] pnp 00:01: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

[    0.817982] pnp 00:01: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

[    0.817983] pnp 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

[    0.817983] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x029f]

[    0.817984] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f]

[    0.817985] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x0294]

[    0.817986] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0880-0x088f]

[    0.818029] system 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.818032] system 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.818035] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.818037] system 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x0294] has been reserved

[    0.818040] system 00:01: [io  0x0880-0x088f] has been reserved

[    0.818043] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.818050] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

[    0.818051] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

[    0.818052] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0080-0x0090]

[    0.818053] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0094-0x009f]

[    0.818054] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.818082] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.818110] pnp 00:03: [irq 0 disabled]

[    0.818115] pnp 00:03: [irq 8]

[    0.818116] pnp 00:03: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

[    0.818145] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.818161] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0070-0x0073]

[    0.818191] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.818197] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

[    0.818225] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.818231] pnp 00:06: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

[    0.818234] pnp 00:06: [irq 13]

[    0.818263] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.818381] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0400-0x04cf]

[    0.818382] pnp 00:07: [io  0x04d2-0x04ff]

[    0.818421] system 00:07: [io  0x0400-0x04cf] has been reserved

[    0.818424] system 00:07: [io  0x04d2-0x04ff] has been reserved

[    0.818427] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.818434] pnp 00:08: [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.818435] pnp 00:08: [io  0x1080-0x10ff]

[    0.818436] pnp 00:08: [io  0x1100-0x117f]

[    0.818437] pnp 00:08: [io  0x1180-0x11ff]

[    0.818475] system 00:08: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

[    0.818478] system 00:08: [io  0x1080-0x10ff] has been reserved

[    0.818481] system 00:08: [io  0x1100-0x117f] has been reserved

[    0.818483] system 00:08: [io  0x1180-0x11ff] has been reserved

[    0.818486] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ICD0001 PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.818587] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0454-0x0457]

[    0.818631] system 00:09: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

[    0.818634] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.818646] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.818688] system 00:0a: [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.818692] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.818807] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000d0800-0x000d3fff]

[    0.818808] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff]

[    0.818809] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff]

[    0.818810] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff]

[    0.818812] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xcf7a0000-0xcf7affff]

[    0.818813] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.818814] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x00100000-0xcf79ffff]

[    0.818815] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xcf7b0000-0xcf7cffff]

[    0.818816] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.818817] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed1dfff]

[    0.818818] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff]

[    0.818819] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.818820] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff]

[    0.818821] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.818822] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff]

[    0.818823] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]

[    0.818824] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x40000000-0x400fffff]

[    0.818825] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xcf800000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.818879] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000d0800-0x000d3fff] has been reserved

[    0.818882] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

[    0.818885] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

[    0.818887] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.818890] system 00:0b: [mem 0xcf7a0000-0xcf7affff] could not be reserved

[    0.818893] system 00:0b: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.818895] system 00:0b: [mem 0x00100000-0xcf79ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.818898] system 00:0b: [mem 0xcf7b0000-0xcf7cffff] could not be reserved

[    0.818901] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.818904] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed1dfff] has been reserved

[    0.818906] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.818909] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.818911] system 00:0b: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff] has been reserved

[    0.818914] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.818917] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff] has been reserved

[    0.818919] system 00:0b: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.818922] system 00:0b: [mem 0x40000000-0x400fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.818925] system 00:0b: [mem 0xcf800000-0xcfffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.818927] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.818938] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff]

[    0.818973] pnp 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.818977] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.818979] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.853611] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xf0000000-0xf01fffff]

[    0.853615] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xf0200000-0xf03fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.853620] pci 0000:00:1c.7: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xf0400000-0xf04fffff pref]

[    0.853624] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.853627] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xe0000000-0xe007ffff pref]

[    0.853630] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.853632] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.853635] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf9000000-0xfaffffff]

[    0.853638] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.853643] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.853646] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.853651] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf01fffff]

[    0.853655] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0200000-0xf03fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.853662] pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.853664] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.853673] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.853684] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.853698] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04]

[    0.853701] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.853707] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.853712] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.853720] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.853723] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.853729] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

[    0.853735] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.853742] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

[    0.853745] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.853751] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbcfffff]

[    0.853757] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.853764] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

[    0.853769] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.853775] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.853780] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xfbb00000-0xfbbfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.853790] pci 0000:08:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xf0400000-0xf040ffff pref]

[    0.853795] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08]

[    0.853798] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.853803] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

[    0.853807] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf0400000-0xf04fffff pref]

[    0.853820] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.853823] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.853827] pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.853831] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.853836] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.853842] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.853847] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.853855] pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.853864] pci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.853870] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.853874] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.853880] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.853884] pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.853891] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.853895] pci 0000:00:1c.6: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.853899] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.853903] pci 0000:00:1c.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.853906] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.853907] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.853908] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.853909] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.853911] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.853912] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.853913] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf9000000-0xfaffffff]

[    0.853914] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.853915] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.853917] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf01fffff]

[    0.853918] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xf0200000-0xf03fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.853919] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.853920] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.853921] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.853922] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.853924] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 8 [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.853925] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.853926] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.853927] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 10 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.853928] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 11 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.853929] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 12 [mem 0xd0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.853931] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

[    0.853932] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbcfffff]

[    0.853933] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.853934] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 [mem 0xfbb00000-0xfbbfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.853935] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.853936] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff]

[    0.853938] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 2 [mem 0xf0400000-0xf04fffff pref]

[    0.853952] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.853976] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.854059] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.854198] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.854265] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.854268] TCP reno registered

[    0.854270] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.854274] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.854318] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.854359] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.854361] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.854363] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.854382] pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    0.865717] pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    0.877694] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.877754] PCI: CLS 4 bytes, default 64

[    0.879372] apm: BIOS not found.

[    0.879454] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x1a

[    0.879459] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x1a

[    0.879465] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x1a

[    0.879471] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x1a

[    0.879477] microcode: CPU4 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x1a

[    0.879483] microcode: CPU5 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x1a

[    0.879490] microcode: CPU6 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x1a

[    0.879495] microcode: CPU7 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x1a

[    0.879521] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.879669] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.879675] type=2000 audit(1314355738.618:1): initialized

[    0.888974] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.888978] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.890877] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.890925] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.891573] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    0.891717] msgmni has been set to 1494

[    0.891772] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.891971] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.891975] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.891977] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.891985] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.892035] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.892051] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.892322] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.892442] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.892482] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.892716] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    0.892718] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    0.892721] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    0.892724] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    0.892726] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    0.893127] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xef000000, mapped to 0xf8480000, using 8000k, total 14336k

[    0.893130] vesafb: mode is 1280x800x32, linelength=5120, pages=1

[    0.893133] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c430

[    0.893135] vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc493, set palette = c00cc4ee

[    0.893137] vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

[    0.893145] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.893148] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.933155] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

[    0.971494] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.971884] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.972352] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.972624] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.973050] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.973302] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.973432] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.973447] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.973460] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.975664] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    1.034726] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    1.035987] brd: module loaded

[    1.036664] loop: module loaded

[    1.036984] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.036990] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.037410] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.037432] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    1.048530] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    1.049055] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part ems apst 

[    1.049569] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.060034] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.060248] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.060452] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.060664] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.060867] scsi4 : ahci

[    1.061069] scsi5 : ahci

[    1.061320] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbffc000 port 0xfbffc100 irq 41

[    1.073228] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbffc000 port 0xfbffc180 irq 41

[    1.084845] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbffc000 port 0xfbffc200 irq 41

[    1.096168] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbffc000 port 0xfbffc280 irq 41

[    1.096169] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbffc000 port 0xfbffc300 irq 41

[    1.096171] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbffc000 port 0xfbffc380 irq 41

[    1.096183] ahci 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.096236] ahci 0000:08:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.106507] ahci 0000:08:00.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 8 ports 6 Gbps 0xff impl SATA mode

[    1.106508] ahci 0000:08:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pio 

[    1.106512] ahci 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.107387] scsi6 : ahci

[    1.107464] scsi7 : ahci

[    1.107525] scsi8 : ahci

[    1.107585] scsi9 : ahci

[    1.107646] scsi10 : ahci

[    1.107709] scsi11 : ahci

[    1.107768] scsi12 : ahci

[    1.107830] scsi13 : ahci

[    1.107882] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbeff000 port 0xfbeff100 irq 42

[    1.107884] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbeff000 port 0xfbeff180 irq 42

[    1.107887] ata9: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbeff000 port 0xfbeff200 irq 42

[    1.107889] ata10: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbeff000 port 0xfbeff280 irq 42

[    1.107891] ata11: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbeff000 port 0xfbeff300 irq 42

[    1.107894] ata12: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbeff000 port 0xfbeff380 irq 42

[    1.107896] ata13: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbeff000 port 0xfbeff400 irq 42

[    1.107898] ata14: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfbeff000 port 0xfbeff480 irq 42

[    1.108164] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    1.108165] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    1.108187] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.2.20-k2

[    1.108188] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2011 Intel Corporation.

[    1.108338] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    1.108339] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    1.108406] sky2: driver version 1.28

[    1.108492] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    1.108493] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    1.108525] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    1.108535] r8169 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.108567] r8169 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.108574] r8169 0000:07:00.0: (unregistered net_device): unknown MAC, using family default

[    1.108644] r8169 0000:07:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.108815] r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8476000, 1c:66:55:ca:33:06, XID 0c900800 IRQ 43

[    1.414163] ata12: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.421953] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.429878] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.438010] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.438039] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.438065] ata13: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.438097] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.438140] ata11: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.438169] ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.489428] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.489431] ata14.00: ATAPI: MARVELL VIRTUALL, 1.09, max UDMA/66

[    1.507826] ata14.00: configured for UDMA/66

[    1.507837] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.507839] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 64 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    1.507849] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.507857] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.507859] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.507870] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    1.507875] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.507905] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.555022] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.556007] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset hcs_params 0x200002 dbg=2 cc=0 pcc=0 ordered !ppc ports=2

[    1.556010] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset hcc_params 36881 caching frame 1024 64 bit addr

[    1.556019] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: support lpm

[    1.556027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    1.556030] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset command 0080012 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Periodic period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.559922] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 4 is not supported

[    1.559923] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.559932] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfbffe000

[    1.559935] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.563824] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    1.568995] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.569016] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    1.569019] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    1.569020] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.569021] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.569022] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.569023] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

[    1.569024] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:00.0

[    1.569068] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    1.569069] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.569073] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.569101] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.569101] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.569102] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.569104] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.569105] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.569106] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.569107] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.569108] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.569110] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.569111] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.569124] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.569148] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.569155] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.569157] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.569159] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.569189] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.668900] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    1.668902] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    1.708712] ata1.00: ATA-8: OCZ-VERTEX3, 2.11, max UDMA/133

[    1.720708] ata1.00: 468862128 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.720712] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset hcs_params 0x200002 dbg=2 cc=0 pcc=0 ordered !ppc ports=2

[    1.720714] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset hcc_params 36881 caching frame 1024 64 bit addr

[    1.720724] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: support lpm

[    1.720733] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    1.720736] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0080012 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Periodic period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.724624] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 4 is not supported

[    1.724626] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.724636] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfbffd000

[    1.724639] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.728525] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    1.733837] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.733852] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    1.733855] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    1.733856] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d7b, idProduct=0002

[    1.733858] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.733859] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.733860] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

[    1.733861] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    1.733909] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    1.733911] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.733915] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.733947] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.733948] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.733949] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.733951] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.733952] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.733953] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.733954] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.733955] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.733957] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.733958] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.733974] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.734015] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.734016] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    1.734042] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.734101] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.734102] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.734131] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.734132] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.734160] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.734255] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    1.767649] i8042: Failed to disable AUX port, but continuing anyway... Is this a SiS?

[    1.767651] i8042: If AUX port is really absent please use the 'i8042.noaux' option

[    1.833761] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    1.833763] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    1.879706] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3410.014 MHz.

[    1.879708] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.986766] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    1.986771] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    2.016643] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.028349] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.028358] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.028418] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      OCZ-VERTEX3      2.11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.028543] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 468862128 512-byte logical blocks: (240 GB/223 GiB)

[    2.028579] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.028590] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.028592] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.028606] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.028847]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    2.037761] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 high speed

[    2.037764] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    2.088480] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    2.134901] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.134909] rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.139660] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 high speed

[    2.139662] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    2.166473] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.178544] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    2.190654] i2c /dev entries driver

[    2.202694] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.215029] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: set dev address 2 for port 1

[    2.215034] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: LPM: no device attached

[    2.215224] usb 2-1: udev 2, busnum 2, minor = 129

[    2.215227] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8077, idProduct=0024

[    2.227786] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.240419] usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

[    2.240421] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.240573] usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.240624] hub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.240626] hub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.240628] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.253434] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    2.265880] hub 2-1:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.265881] hub 2-1:1.0: individual port power switching

[    2.265882] hub 2-1:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.265883] hub 2-1:1.0: Single TT

[    2.265884] hub 2-1:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

[    2.265885] hub 2-1:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

[    2.266169] hub 2-1:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.266171] hub 2-1:1.0: enabling power on all ports

[    2.267188] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    2.267209] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    2.267215] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    2.273395] coretemp coretemp.0: TjMax is 98 C.

[    2.285631] coretemp coretemp.1: TjMax is 98 C.

[    2.297588] coretemp coretemp.2: TjMax is 98 C.

[    2.309273] coretemp coretemp.3: TjMax is 98 C.

[    2.317487] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 high speed

[    2.317490] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    2.320884] pkgtemp pkgtemp.0: TjMax is 98 C.

[    2.333251] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.338343] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.19.1-ioctl (2011-01-07) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.338814] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.367068] hub 2-1:1.0: port 7: status 0101 change 0001

[    2.368209] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    2.380990] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.393363] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.405515] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.417662] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.419387] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 high speed

[    2.419390] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    2.429782] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.429797] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.442244] hda_codec: ALC889: BIOS auto-probing.

[    2.460011] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.472209] usb 2-1: link qh256-0001/eef607c0 start 1 [1/0 us]

[    2.472216] hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

[    2.484345] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.496210] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: set dev address 2 for port 1

[    2.496216] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: LPM: no device attached

[    2.496483] usb 1-1: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[    2.496487] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8077, idProduct=0024

[    2.508807] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.521163] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[    2.521164] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.521299] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.521444] hub 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.521445] hub 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.521446] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.533783] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.545795] hub 1-1:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.545796] hub 1-1:1.0: individual port power switching

[    2.545797] hub 1-1:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.545798] hub 1-1:1.0: Single TT

[    2.545799] hub 1-1:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

[    2.545800] hub 1-1:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

[    2.546181] hub 1-1:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.546186] hub 1-1:1.0: enabling power on all ports

[    2.546914] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    2.546936] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0080 evt 0000

[    2.547030] hub 2-1:1.0: port 7, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    2.609127] usb 2-1.7: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    2.633100] hub 2-1:1.0: port 7 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    2.646459] hub 1-1:1.0: port 4: status 0101 change 0001

[    2.683925] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.711150] usb 2-1.7: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.711155] usb 2-1.7: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.711885] usb 2-1.7: default language 0x0409

[    2.714398] usb 2-1.7: udev 3, busnum 2, minor = 130

[    2.714402] usb 2-1.7: New USB device found, idVendor=044e, idProduct=0750

[    2.726293] usb 2-1.7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.738131] usb 2-1.7: Product: Wired Keyboard 600

[    2.749897] usb 2-1.7: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[    2.761564] usb 1-1: link qh256-0001/eef60b80 start 1 [1/0 us]

[    2.761664] usb 2-1.7: usb_probe_device

[    2.761666] usb 2-1.7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.762107] usb 2-1.7: adding 2-1.7:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.762244] usbhid 2-1.7:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.762245] usbhid 2-1.7:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.771055] input: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.7/2-1.7:1.0/input/input2

[    2.783428] usb 2-1.7: link qh8-0601/eef60c80 start 2 [1/2 us]

[    2.783550] generic-usb 0003:045E:0750.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.7/input0

[    2.796394] usb 2-1.7: adding 2-1.7:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    2.796461] usbhid 2-1.7:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    2.796462] usbhid 2-1.7:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.802532] input: Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.7/2-1.7:1.1/input/input3

[    2.815637] usb 2-1.7: link qh8-0601/eef60e00 start 3 [1/2 us]

[    2.815730] generic-usb 0003:045E:0750.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.7/input1

[    2.829275] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    2.829285] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0010 evt 0000

[    2.829378] hub 1-1:1.0: port 4, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    2.839897] hub 1-1:1.0: port 4 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    2.901840] usb 1-1.4: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    2.926811] hub 1-1:1.0: port 4 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    2.937287] ALSA device list:

[    2.950869]   #0: HDA Intel PCH at 0xfbff4000 irq 44

[    2.964343]   #1: HDA NVidia at 0xfaffc000 irq 16

[    2.977694] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.990903] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    2.999606] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.017529] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    3.031006] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    3.044215] TCP cubic registered

[    3.057230] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    3.070455] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    3.083389] usb 1-1.4: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    3.083741] usb 1-1.4: default language 0x0409

[    3.083781] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    3.096694] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    3.109643] usb 1-1.4: udev 3, busnum 1, minor = 2

[    3.109645] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0047

[    3.110214] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    3.110234] 802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

[    3.110234] All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

[    3.110238] Registering the dns_resolver key type

[    3.178282] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

[    3.179190] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    3.179271] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    3.179277] registered taskstats version 1

[    3.179614]   Magic number: 7:812:831

[    3.179619] scsi target0:0:0: hash matches

[    3.247601] usb 1-1.4: Product: Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)

[    3.247602] usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[    3.247712] usb 1-1.4: usb_probe_device

[    3.247715] usb 1-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.247967] usb 1-1.4: adding 1-1.4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.248078] usbhid 1-1.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.248080] usbhid 1-1.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.250508] input: Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input4

[    3.250711] generic-usb 0003:045E:0047.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.4/input0

[    3.250731] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    3.250752] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

[    3.304327] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.609026] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.639314] scsi 13:0:0:0: Processor         Marvell  91xx Config      1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.670791] scsi 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 3

[    3.701392] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    3.716313] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    3.731338] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    3.761747] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    3.791861] md: autorun ...

[    3.821627] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    3.864296] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.878890] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:2.

[    3.893310] Freeing unused kernel memory: 456k freed

[    3.907349] Write protecting the kernel text: 5300k

[    3.920797] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2032k

[    3.933653] NX-protecting the kernel data: 4940k

[    4.001902] kbd_mode used greatest stack depth: 6668 bytes left

[    4.026474] loadkeys used greatest stack depth: 6572 bytes left

[    4.038907] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 6296 bytes left

[    4.402934] udev[1422]: starting version 164

[    4.450491] udev-acl used greatest stack depth: 6208 bytes left

[    4.451239] udev-acl used greatest stack depth: 6088 bytes left

[    4.483728] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    4.483731] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    5.051007] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    5.051016] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.051021] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    5.051113] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 15:42:20 PDT 2011

[    5.659743] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: discard

[    6.617638] r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: link down

[    6.617672] r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: link down

[    6.617775] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[    7.994803] usb 1-1.4: link qh8-0601/ec4523c0 start 2 [1/2 us]

[    8.207858] r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: link up

[    8.207954] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   11.226307] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   11.226313] ata1: EH complete

[   11.294748] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=0

[   18.773288] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

den inhalt aus meinen drei beitraegen koennte ich weder in einem noch in zwei beitraegen posten, ich musste es in 3 teile splitten, hat das forum eine limitierung?!

ist an einen configurationen etwas verkehrt?

.

----------

## franzf

Dein cpufreqd-daemon läuft nicht (Tauch jedenfalls in rc-update show nicht auf)!

Aus dem Handbuch:

 *Quote:*   

> Now you can start the cpufreqd daemon. Add it to the default and battery runlevel as well. 
> 
> Code Listing 3.6: Starting cpufreqd
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Was für ein Gerät hast du denn eigentlich? Wenn es ein Laptop ist und die cpufreqd-Config so funktioniert, wird doch auch automatisch der Performance-Governor genommen, wenn das Netzteil dran ist - und das muss es sein sonst könntest du ja keinen Verbrauch messen  :Very Happy: 

Ansonsten:

Du hast nen i7-2600 und betreibst damit ein 32Bit-System, optimiert auf i686?!?

Bis auf ne höhere Frequenz hast du dann von der Architektur (Sandy Bridge) KAUM einen Vorteil!

Wenn es kein Laptop ist, würde ich einfach cpufrequtils nehmen und auf den ondemand-governor schalten - ein normaler Desktop-Rechner braucht mMn. kein so ein ausgefuchstes PM-System.

----------

## toralf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wenn es kein Laptop ist, würde ich einfach cpufrequtils nehmen und auf den ondemand-governor schalten

 Wozu eigentlich cpufrequtils noch zusätzlich ? Der ondemand macht's doch auch so ganz gut ...Last edited by toralf on Fri Aug 26, 2011 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Du kannst die langen Ausgaben via nopaste hochladen (wgetpaste z.B.) und dann nurnoch den Link angeben.

----------

## franzf

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Wozu eigentlich cpufrequtils noch zusätzlich ? Der ondemand macht's doch auch so ganz gut ...

 

Wg. dem cpufreq-set. Aber deine Frage impliziert, dass es auch ohne geht. Evtl., wenn man nur den ondemand-Governor einbaut? Ich werd mal probieren :=)

----------

## toralf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aber deine Frage impliziert, dass es auch ohne geht.

 Genau.

Was ich hier als einziges Eigenbau habe, ist, daß die nice - Levels ignoriert werden sollen, sonst taktet die CPU (leider) nicht runter, weil die Kernel-devs es so wollen (die haben eher den Server vor Augen):

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat /etc/local.d/power.start 

#!/bin/sh

#

#

#       power saving

#

F=/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice_load

[[ -f $F ]] && echo 1 > $F || echo "$F doesn't exist"

/usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 wol d

/usr/sbin/hciconfig hci0 down

/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 power on

echo 3000 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs

```

----------

## franzf

Hm, danke.

Ein Problem hab ich allerdings: der cpufreq-Ordner ist bei mir leer. Per Default läuft der userspace-Governor, der aber Max-Performance bevorzugt: Der taktet meine CPUs immer auf 2,9GHz (800MHz wären normal im Idle). Ich muss jetzt her gehen und für alle 3 CPUs einzeln den Governor umstellen - dann sind auch files in dem Ordner (/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/)

Ich hätte gerne den userspace-Governor im Kernel komplett deaktiviert, aber das geht nicht. Ist der verpflichtend? Oder (wahrscheinlicher) braucht den ein anderes Modul? Wenn ja wie kriegt man das raus? (Google-Suche mit mehreren Begriff-Kombinationen liefert nicht das was ich will :/)

(Sry, wenns zu sehr OT wird...)

----------

## toralf

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep GOV /proc/config.gz | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

```

die erste Zeile sollte die Antwort geben

----------

## franzf

 :Embarassed:  Ist mir jetzt schon fast peinlich...

Steht ja sogar in make nconfig ganz fett da und ich sehs nicht (die Option mit dem Default-Governor). Auf ondemand umgestellt und schon kann ich den userspace entfernen und alles passt.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## pieter_parker

es ist eine intel core i7 2600 desktop cpu auf einem gigabyte p67 mainboard

was ist verkehrt an einem 32bit system? hab 16gig insgesamt verbaut, und eine einzelne anwendung wird nie ueber 4gig verbrauchen (wie update ich auf ein 64bit system? und was bringt es mir mehr?)

es ist zwar ein desktop system, hab aber vor es oft laufen zu lassen auch wenn ich nicht direkt dran bin, und da strom geld kostet kann ich den mit stromsparmechanismen auch einsparen wenn das system nicht viel tut

warum genau ist mir noch nicht klar, aber ich liege bei 60 watt verbrauch im idle gemessen am messgeraet an dem nur der computer haengt. das ganze laeuft nun mit dem ondemand der es regelt

starte ich den cpufreqd wird das ganze geregelt durch powersafe

hab eine geforce gt210 verbaut

```
nvidia-settings -q GPUPerfModes -t

perf=0, nvclock=405, memclock=405, processorclock=810 ; perf=1, nvclock=589, memclock=405, processorclock=1402
```

die karte kann maximal 30 watt verbrauchen hab ich im netz gelesen, ich muesste mal testen auf wieviel watt ich im idle komme wenn die karte ausgebaut ist, oder ist es vllt auch moeglich die karte per software zu deaktivieren und nur zuaktivieren wenn der bildschirm an ist?

die kerne takten runter, oke, aber warum werden sie nicht ganz ausgeschaltet ... laufende runtergetaktete kerne mit aktiviertem cache verbrauchen mehr strom als komplet ausgeschaltete kerne

ich konnte bisher noch keine antwort im netz finden warum im linux ueber powertop erkannt wird das mein bios angeblich nur die c-stats c1, c2 und c3 kann, so wie ich das lese und verstehe sind c4, c5 und vorallem der c6 wo alles ausgeschaltet wird die die am meisten strom sparen

http://www.comptech-info.de/component/content/article/46-computer-infos/418-c-states-was-sind-das

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> was ist verkehrt an einem 32bit system? hab 16gig insgesamt verbaut, und eine einzelne anwendung wird nie ueber 4gig verbrauchen (wie update ich auf ein 64bit system? und was bringt es mir mehr?)

 

Verkehrt ist daran nichts (solange du X86_PAE im kernel anmachst).

Wikipedia schreibt bissl was zu den pros und cons von 64bit. Speziell beim encoding und decoding (z.B. Multimedia-Anwendungen, rippen, ...) bist du mit 64Bit deutlich besser unterwegs.

Was ich aber noch meinte, ist deine Limitierung auf i686. Seit i686 sind viele neue Extensions dazugekommen, die deine Programme schneller laufen lassen (Du hast nichtmal MMX, geschweige denn die ganzen SSE oder AES). march=native wäre hier deutlich besser gewesen. Mit aktuellem Compiler gibts dann sogar AVX - keine Ahnung ob das mit 32Bit noch geht.

 *Quote:*   

> es ist zwar ein desktop system, hab aber vor es oft laufen zu lassen auch wenn ich nicht direkt dran bin, und da strom geld kostet kann ich den mit stromsparmechanismen auch einsparen wenn das system nicht viel tut.

 

Energiesparen ist i.O. - keine Frage - aber du hast in nem Desktop keine Battery, drum bringen die ganzen Regeln nix, die die Taktung verändern, wenn das Netzteil NICHT dran hängt  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> warum genau ist mir noch nicht klar, aber ich liege bei 60 watt verbrauch im idle gemessen am messgeraet an dem nur der computer haengt.

 

60W - k.A. ob das jetzt von der Grafik kommt. Der 2600 mit OnBoard-Grafik braucht etwa 39W, ein Test zu einer G210 sagt mir idle=8,7W, macht zusammen 47,7W. Die OnBoard-Grafik sollte deaktiviert sein (weiß nicht ob du das beim P67 noch selber machen musst, denn dieses Board kann die HD3000 auf der CPU gar nicht nutzen...)

Evtl. ist es ja ein Grafiktreiberbug? Welchen Treiber verwendest du?

 *Quote:*   

> ich konnte bisher noch keine antwort im netz finden warum im linux ueber powertop erkannt wird das mein bios angeblich nur die c-stats c1, c2 und c3 kann, so wie ich das lese und verstehe sind c4, c5 und vorallem der c6 wo alles ausgeschaltet wird die die am meisten strom sparen
> 
> http://www.comptech-info.de/component/content/article/46-computer-infos/418-c-states-was-sind-das

 

Selbst der C3 wird bei modernen OSen kaum erreicht. Prozesse werden au alle Kerne verteilt, und da es fast immer was zu rechnen gibt, werden immer alle Kerne aktiv (wenn auch heruntergetaktet) gehalten. Siehe z.B. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Turbo_Boost#Nachteile.

Ob jetzt die Anzeige von Powertop verbuggt ist, oder die C-States im Bios nicht aktiviert sind kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Du kannst ja mal die Grafikkarte ausbauen (oder im BIOS deaktivieren?) und deinen Rechner starten (evtl.per Laptop und ssh reingehen und schauen, was alle läuft, ob ondemand runterregelt, usw.). Wenn dann die gezogene Leistung deutlich runter geht, weißt du dass mit dem Verbrauch deiner GPU was nicht stimmt.

----------

## pieter_parker

32 ... 64 bit ein andermal

-

hab die grafikkarte ausgebaut, der verbrauch schwankt zwischen 57 und 59 watt nach dem system booten und nichts tun

also kann ich von ausgehen das die grafikkarte kaum was verbraucht

welche moeglichkeiten hab ich denn zusagen das alle prozesse auf einem kern laufen und kern2, 3 und 4 erst hinzu geschaltet werden wenn kern1 bei ueber 90 prozent last ist?

macht das vom leistungstechnischen her ueberhaupt sinn?

so wuerde ich erreichen das 3 kerne schlafen und stromsparen ausser wenn sie gebraucht werden

----------

